# Croatia betting 22 April



## A_Skywalker (Apr 21, 2009)

22 Apr 13:30 Hajduk Split v Croatia Sesvete 1.14 6.00 13.00   
22 Apr 13:30 HNK Sibenik v HNK Rijeka 2.10 3.25 3.10   
22 Apr 13:30 NK Osijek v Inter Zapresic 1.61 3.50 4.75   
22 Apr 13:30 NK Zagreb v HNK Cibalia 1.90 3.25 3.60   
22 Apr 13:30 Slaven Belupo v Varteks Varazdin 1.61 3.50 4.75 
22 Apr 17:15 Dinamo Zagreb v NK Zadar 1.16 6.00 11.00


----------

